# Laws 2 or moto monster



## Southernboy08

I need help deciding which tires I'll be running when I start putting stuff on my brute. I can't decide over the 29.5 laws 2 s/w setup or the 30x10 moto monsters. I ride 50/50 trail and deep mud/water. Stick with something proven or go with something new?


----------



## JLOWERY

I like the look of the MOTO Monster but the Law 2 would probably ride better.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernboy08

I don't care about smooth ride or not. Just want them to perform. Haven't seen any Motos other than pure mud racing though


----------



## JLOWERY

I'd say the MOTO Monster will out perform the law 2's in the mud. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Ive seen both in action and they both get the job done very well but the law 2's look better doing it IMO


----------



## JLOWERY

Don't know those MOTO Monsters look pretty mean

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Oh I know those tires look like they will eat you


----------



## Southernboy08

I have been leaning toward the monsters cause they look bad to the bone and I'm already using the moto mtc. The mtcs clean and do really good in the mud but they are too short. Only had the brute for a month and a half. I've been going deeper and I bottom out now. Time to upgrade along with mimb snorkels ftw


----------



## Polaris425

Moto monster is really just a monkey back on roids lol. Talk to lilbigtonka he has a set. If you can find him. I think I pissed him off & he's on the "other" forum more now.


----------



## JLOWERY

MOTO MTC's come in 28's now

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernboy08

Yeah I know. But they are 15's though I already got some really nice m9 patriots in 14's. So I don't wanna buy new wheels


----------



## JLOWERY

The 28's for the 14's will be out at the end of Feb or beginning of march they're being made now.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

I would say if you ride trail as much as you say you do the law2's will be a better tire. Those monsters will ride rougher and thus wear faster. 



Polaris425 said:


> Moto monster is really just a monkey back on roids lol. Talk to lilbigtonka he has a set. If you can find him. I think I pissed him off & he's on the "other" forum more now.


He hasn't been on either much as of late, hasn't been out to the park for the last few events neither.


----------



## Polaris425

hm... wonder whats up w/ him? hope he's ok?


----------



## JPs300

Polaris425 said:


> hm... wonder whats up w/ him? hope he's ok?


He's posted occasionally, sounds like he's just been busy with other things.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

It's hunting season. And holiday season. You will probably hear more from tonka toward the end of the month.


----------



## Brute650i

I would personally run the law2 for what you described. Will pull better and ride smoother. 

Either one you choose holler at me and ill get you a price.


----------



## JPs300

^ I will be ordering one of his last sets as soon as I get off work. :bigok:


----------



## Southernboy08

I know people are saying the first batch of the law2s are realy heavy and that the next batch will be lighter. I don't think it'll make much difference with the laws being a few pounds heavier than the monsters. I'll have a snorkel, lift, and clutch springs/weights. Everything else is stock on the bf I'd go s/w on the laws. I wish the monsters were offered in s/w I will hit you up when I buy but it'll be a few months probably


----------



## JPs300

Well, if Tonka makes it out the the next RYC event or possibly Mudfest we'll be able to compare the two tires. - Ordered my law2's Fri from B&C!:247111:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Hey guys I'm here been super busy with hunting season trying to finish up school, and crap....I will be back in full swing in feb, haven't even cranked the brute since before thanksgiving....but I will soon be back at ryc and everywhere else.....and Polaris you didn't **** me off at least that I know of, why do you think that and as for the monsters well they ride rough yes but with every tire out there right now, I wouldn't trade them for anything....they excel in everything compared to my backs and my buddies laws don't stay with them either, soon we will find out between them and law 2 since jp just ordered a set I'm hoping the next event I'm at is ryc is feb or possibly Mudfest we will see closer to the end of the month......


----------



## Polaris425

b/c I seem to be good at pissing people off  haha... So when they dissapear I just assume thats what happened :bigok:


----------



## JPs300

^LOLS

tonka - better start blaming the tires now, otherwise it will really look bad for you being on the "better" tire and still getting beat-up by a little ol' kitty cat!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Hey I didn't say it was the better tire I just stated I like them and as for getting passed up by a kitty kat ha that's good stuff maybe just maybe it won't break something this time so take this into consideration and start thinking of excuses on why a broke force passed you up lol all in good fun


----------



## N2DSWAG

LAW 2's


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> Hey I didn't say it was the better tire I just stated I like them and as for getting passed up by a kitty kat ha that's good stuff maybe just maybe it won't break something this time so take this into consideration and start thinking of excuses on why a broke force passed you up lol all in good fun


:beerchug: - This thing has been liking to eat drivetrain like skittles. had any part of it been what it was supposed to be I probably wouldn't have had all the problems, but it is what it is now. Should be all ironed out and actually be 100% before the next event.


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's right no excuses be ready don't get ready 

Here is a lil preview I did yesterday showing the monsters in action a real bottomless pit


----------



## Polaris425

nice video

Thanks Tonka :bigok:


----------



## JPs300

Looks like fun - that on the property up there you said we should come up and ride?


----------



## LM83

I'm on tapatalk, that doesn't show so I never saw it. I watched it before you posted tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea that was behind the house kinda


----------



## B&C Racing

they should be there on friday


----------



## JPs300

B&C Racing said:


> they should be there on friday


:fest06::You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## JPs300

Just unloaded them of the UPS truck seconds ago! - Some bad mofo's!!!!!!!



THANKS again to B&C!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

O snap jp let's get some pics of that kitty kat with the new shoes


----------



## Brute650i

That's some good news glad they got there as expected. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## filthyredneck

Nice vid Tonka.... definitely can tell your in FL lol, shorts and a tank top. Its been in the 20s here the past couple days and I aint likin it at all. Cant wait to see yalls rundown of the Law2 vs the Monster!


----------



## JPs300

I'll have pics and vids ASAP. Bike is partially apart right now, waiting on some parts that should be the final touches on it. 

I'll admit, the lugs on these things has me a tad scared of my thumb control. That side ear is gonna throw a serious hunk of muck!


----------



## bruteman92

lol you buy the ol2s an if you dont like them ill trade you my monsters!! haha


----------

